# Starting with a clean slate, First time breeding!



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys,
My name is Justin. I just got a HM female betta on aquabid and I would like to breed her with my Veil Tail male betta. Some poor soul tried to breed her too fast in the past, and I would like to know the steps to doing a proper breed. You could say she is sort of a rescue fish. Anyways, I have my male in my 10 gallon tank and everything setup as a display tank. I put the female in my 2.5 gallon bowl so she can get some rest from the past owner's mistakes. She seems pretty active yet which is good. I was wondering how long I should leave her in there until I try to breed her again. I was thinking let her have a good rest until mid-March sometime. Then I would move her bowl next to the male's tank, and feed them both live bloodworms every day for 2 weeks time. Then I would place her in a hurricane glass inside his tank. And after he starts building a bubble nest, and she shows vertical stripes, wants out of glass, has belly full of eggs, etc I would release her. Then I would wait another 2 days to see if they spawn, and if they just fight or something like the past owner said they did, I would remove her. Does this all sound good?


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

No. Just No. 

Don't try and do some stupid act like it was someone else that messed up and almost got their female killed. Own up to what you did and that you refused peoples advice, because you wanted fry as soon as possible.

Maybe then someone will help you. I know I wont.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well yes i made a mistake i guess. but now the female is healthy and in her own tank.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

shes healthy after only one day of seperation? I don't think so. Don't do this to her, give her time to get used to her new home and to heal from her injury with the male.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here we go again!!:shock::evil::roll:


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

no, you guys know as well as i do now, that i made a huge mistake. i took her out and she is going to rest for at least a month, probably more before i try again. this time i will make sure i do it right and condition them and introduce them properly. now i would like a clean state like i said about this, it's like starting all over. like they say, it's never too late for a second chance right?


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it is awesome that you are trying to do things right now but the fact that you still want to breed them proves you aren't really listening.
Here are some hings you need to consider.
1: Your male should never be bred, not to this female, not to any female just NO. He is not breeding quality and he is never going to be, just because you think he wants to doesn't mean you should breed him.
2: You are not going to make any money selling your fry, Even the best breeders don't make much when you think about how much time and money they spend, your fish are going to be worthless, because you are not thinking about what you are breeding. Nobody wants blue VTs they are the ones that sit at the pet store and don't get bought.
3: You are only thinking about you, you don't care about all the stress you put your female through you just want fry, you don't care that your fry are all going to end up being used as feeder fish if you give them away on craigslist.

Please ask your self, do I really have the Time and Patience to breed Betta's.
You could try Seamonkeys, you can buy kits for them.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol thanks emma, i was thinking about getting a halfmoon male to breed with her, but the male did everything right. he was just too aggressive towards her. he did all the things he was supposed to, the female just was not completely ready or was scared of him, could be a size issue.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

jschristian44 said:


> lol thanks emma, i was thinking about getting a halfmoon male to breed with her, but the male did everything right. he was just too aggressive towards her. he did all the things he was supposed to, the female just was not completely ready or was scared of him, could be a size issue.


 He still shouldn't be bred...he's a veil tail...no one wants veil tails anymore.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

so would you suggest i get a halfmoon to breed with her?


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> so would you suggest i get a halfmoon to breed with her?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

O_O Please tell me that picture is fake...
Oh, and OP is not thinking about the hundreds of fry he'll have to deal with. Oh and: No one wants VTs any more. Go on Aquabid and and look at VTs and tell me how many are for sale when you get back.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> He still shouldn't be bred...he's a veil tail...no one wants veil tails anymore.


Hm. Maybe I like them. :|


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> Hm. Maybe I like them. :|


Would you pay $15 per fish if someone charged for it plus the $38 shipping or so depending what transhipper you used? :-? I like veiltails, too, but not enough to pay that much for them...they're not as highly sought after as the other tail types.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Nevermind, i'm gonna stay out of this. :3


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

1. do not say someone else tried to do this and that to her when we all know it was you, i know you want a clean slate but dont lie to us of your self or you will get no where

2. Agression is partially hereditary and unless the people your selling to are just going to use them for food or fighters (which is both sick and wronge) this is not a trait they want and many avaiod extreamly agressive fish.

3. Veil as cute as they are are mostly appealing to new betta/ fish keepers who are looking for a little pet or live decoration and arent really intrested in the quality of fish nor paying more than the $5 you can get them for at a LFS

4. Im glad youve decided to take intrest this time in learning how to breed bettas and not just doing it blindly, but you should let her rest for atleased 1.5-2 monthes before considering even trying that again (which i wouldnt recomend) then if your going to breed her make sure you have the appropriate set up and a DIFFRENT male. Remember its not the fishes fault they didnt breed its yours, so dont go replacing her just because you want to breed right now. take your time and LEARN first.

5. If your breeding it should be to share the exceptional traits a fish has or to share and improve the quality of a line and never be just for the hell of it or to take money. Fish need care, love and dedication and if you cant/ wont give it to them dont keep or ever try to breed them

6. When/ If breeding always remember You cannot blame a fish for not breeding or being agressive, They have prefrences, personalitys and diffrent genetics so they wont always get along or lead to good spawn.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope this thread gets shot and killed.

Like now.

Because it really needs to be.

...Like NOW.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I hate it when people talk bad about VT You are judging them based on their tail?? To me that is like as judging humans based on their looks and not personality VT will always be my love *gets dreamy eyes* lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> I hate it when people talk bad about VT You are judging them based on their tail?? To me that is like as judging humans based on their looks and not personality VT will always be my love *gets dreamy eyes* lol


i SO AGREE i mean hell look at my VTS and tell me they are ugly:

Melvin:



















Benny:









Dastan:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No one is saying VT's are bad, there are just so many VT's out there that there isnt a pure line, so they shouldnt be bred when tons rot in stores already. There are just too many unknown genes in a VT now.

To This Thread:









*Edit: Thanks for the random picspam Abby. No one said they were ugly, just shouldnt be bred.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on everyone give him a break already!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> *Edit: Thanks for the random picspam Abby. No one said they were ugly, just shouldnt be bred.


i feel the scarcasm from here



Its personal preference to what people breed, Justin i suggust u just make sure your breeding a pair of the same (both vt or both ct or both hm not a cross)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

GienahClarette said:


>


LOL I was gonna post that gif!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

LMAO at the videos (especially Tara spewing). I needed a good chuckle this morning.

Wish this kid would give up on the breeding ... Grrrrrr!!


----------

